# 2006 H.O.D.R.A. Grand Nationals



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

:wave: Greetings Fellow Slotcar Enthusiasts,
The 2006 H.O.D.R.A. Grand Nationals is being held on Friday and Saturday November 10th and 11th, 2006 at the facilities of T.S.S. Hobbies in Whitmore Lake , MI . Website updates are forthcoming. Hotel and lodging information can be had by contacting T.S.S. Hobbies via email or via telephone. 
Classes this yr are as folows:
S/TJ/TP
SS/TJ/TP - 1969 body style or older
P/DS
P/M
O/TJ
SP/FC
Class definitions can be found on the HODRA website.

www.slotcars.org/hodra

www.tsshobbies.com

The Mr.Coney Slot Car Show is being held Sunday after the Grand Nats in Livonia , MI

Tom


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I'll be there and I'll try to bring at least one person with me maybe two.


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

*NEW HGN updates*

More have been added with more on the way....

Rock


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Did somebody say something about some rule changes??????? Please let me know so I don't have any surprizes when I get there. Thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

*rule changes*

Craig,
Nothing that affects the current classes selected for the Nats. Minor stuff in Edition 8 that I await the webmistress to post. 
Rocky


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Guys,

I will be there to. I have alot of new T-jet bodies to show off this year!!!

Joe Murray

What are the rule changes??


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

*Postponed*

Due to unforseen construction circumstances at TSS Hobbies...the HODRA Grand Nationals has been postponed until Spring 2007. 
Tom and Rocky


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Bummer!


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Hodra*

Bummer,

Rocky,

Are you going still going to be the National Director??? For Next year!!!


Checkout this e-mail!

I haven't got anything set in concrete yet but I was wondering what 
the procedure would be for this...For example, would I send the body to 
Rocky or Tom so it would be there to present to the winner or would I 
just mail the body to the winner? Also do you think the body should have 
a special decal on it indicating a class winner....ie "2006 HODRA Grand 
National class winner" or something similar. Sort of like the limited 
run Lightningfest cars that had a lightning fest logo on the roof.

From what I have just read I see that the nationals have been

postponed until 2007 so I guess I have more time to come up with a body. Feel 
free to talk over ideas with Rocky and Tbolt Tom on what you guys had in 
mind and I will let you know if I can make something work.

Talk to you later,
Gary 
As stated

On HODRA Web Site!
Joe Murray – [email protected]
Inline Motor Technical Advisor


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

Craig,
In the past decade of H.O.D.R.A.'s existence, it has been difficult to gather large numbers of enthusiasts in one location for this event. Although there are many H.O.D.R.A. enthusiasts throughout the country and even the world, bringing folks together has been a monumantal task. A regrouping for 2007 spring will yield a better event than previously seen among participants. See you in the spring. 
Rocky


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Rocky,

I think that would be a great idea to move to the spring so Tom can finish his stuff.

Tag!!!

Joe Murray
Hodra Inline Tech Dude
Life Long Member!


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Yeah, I'm not upset or anything. Actually it kinda helps me out a little I got an ultra busy fall this year anyway. Just let me know when you re-schedule. If I can get my stuff organized I might have a drag race here this fall, just for fun.


----------

